# Signs of heat: how obvious is it?



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

I think Lucy is in her 2nd heat but I really can't tell for sure.... her vulva appears swollen (about the size of my fingertip) but I haven't seen any blood (but she IS licking ALOT!!!) It appeared bright red for a day or two but that seemed to be more from all the licking. She did display some odd behaviour... mounting etc... and now she's even lifting her leg while playing with our other dog.









I just took a peek and it appears that she's had some discharge (yellowish). When I stand her up and hold her tail up? Her vuvla tips upwards and seems soft and "pliable" (I can pull it open with very little pressure), but it actually appears to be a little less swollen than it was yesterday... just softer.

I'm not worried about an unplanned pregnancy so much (it's very low risk ~ she's an indoor girl and *never * exposed to unneutered males), but I wouldn't want the kids to take her for a walk and find that she's the center of attention for every male dog within a 50 mile radius.









I'd also like to be CERTAIN that her heat cycle is *fully complete * _before I attempt to get her spayed (I guess I've read too much about complications etc..







) We waited this long (she's 13 months) because she is really tiny (only 4 lbs) and the vet suggested we hold off until she was a little bigger and capable of 'handling" the procedure better. 

Any breeders out there who can describe what a REAL heat cycle looks like? I found some pictures of a havanese in heat on the internet but it's hard to tell the difference... I was hoping for someone with malt experience... is it possible that I'm just "missing" it? Or mis-diagnosing it? How do you know that your female is in heat or not? Any tricks of the trade?

Thanks._


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

She sounds like she is in heat for sure. There's no if's and's or buts, her little garlic area will get HUGE ! Blood will come in about the second week of her 3 week heat cycle. Make sure to get some bitches britches and let her air out at times so she can clean herself.

Andrea


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I think Lucy is in her 2nd heat but I really can't tell for sure.... her vulva appears swollen (about the size of my fingertip) but I haven't seen any blood (but she IS licking ALOT!!!) It appeared bright red for a day or two but that seemed to be more from all the licking. She did display some odd behaviour... mounting etc... and now she's even lifting her leg while playing with our other dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


I think Andrea covered you question but I had to compliment you on your little saying at the bottom of your signature. I have it on my cover page of my website. Neet huh, the only thing is I canged it from dogs to maltese.







_


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I think Lucy is in her 2nd heat but I really can't tell for sure.... her vulva appears swollen (about the size of my fingertip) but I haven't seen any blood (but she IS licking ALOT!!!) It appeared bright red for a day or two but that seemed to be more from all the licking. She did display some odd behaviour... mounting etc... and now she's even lifting her leg while playing with our other dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


I agree with Andrea...sounds like heat to me. I wanted to let you know that the bitches britches were a pain for us but I found a perfect solution...especially if she is tiny. I went to Walmart and bought a pack of baby onesies...I think I got 5 for under $9...put them on Mia backwards, cut on each side of the center snap and tacked it back so the little button did not catch the hair and make it tangle...I bought the uncented panty liners (22 for $1) and they worked great!! Mia would actually come to me to put them on...I just had to remember to take them off so she could potty!! Not only that ...they really look cute!!
good luck
Linda_


----------

